# Fifa 11



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Right guys, who's got it? Anyone on 360 want a match? Add me S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Has no one got it???


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, i got it yesterday, on PS3 though


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

How much better then fifa10 is it?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I played the demo, seems identical to 10, for the first time in 12 years I'm not buying FIFA, I have finally succumbed to PES after years of resistance.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hou said:


> How much better then fifa10 is it?


TBH its just the same.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

It really is^^


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i have it on 360 . it has a few differences from fifa 10 like you can be a goalkeeper in be a pro mode and the passing has changed . My gamertag is allan1888 on 360 and psn id is allanvrs


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

some major bugs in this game!! Having dished out and received a few crunching challenges, the referee gives the decision to the guy being wiped out!! 

Also, handballs are frustrating. Again, works both ways, but some 'handball' decisons are ridiculous, i turn them off now.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

i have it on ps3 imo its different to fifa10 the gameplay is different etc.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got it but not enjoying it as much as Fifa10 

Gamertag: ianrobgill


----------

